# Urgent Help where do I put this



## Lynds101 (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m starting a fishless cycle and have just got a piece of established foam (media?)from someone else’s tank. Do I squash it in beside my new cartridge or float it in the tank? Do I take it out at some point?
I know it’s good to kickstart the cycle but I don’t know where it goes!
Thanks


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

You can do either, or you can just squeeze it out in your water, that works too. That's what I did to seed my new filter, just swished a sponge from one of my established filters in the new tank, squeezed out all the good stuff and it did the job.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Lynds101 said:


> I'm starting a fishless cycle and have just got a piece of established foam (media?)from someone else's tank. Do I squash it in beside my new cartridge or float it in the tank? Do I take it out at some point?
> I know it's good to kickstart the cycle but I don't know where it goes!
> Thanks


Squeezing it into the water will dislodge some of the bacteria, but for best results, cram it directly into the filter. That way, you're getting the full benefit of the media.


----------

